# Introducing Amano shrimp into tank



## Rob P

Sorry for the simpleton question folks, I've a few amanos coming on Friday and haven't added shrimp to a hi tech tank before.

Do i need to do anything special, eg lights and gas off for the day?

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## tim

Best way to add livestock especially shrimp is to drip acclimatise them over a few hours, shrimp in bucket and start a slow drip from tank with some airline with a knot in it to slow flow down is the easiest way, use a clothes peg to keep the airline in place, I use my tds meter to match tank water to shrimp water, does the job.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Hey rob,
Yep, I'd turn both lights co2 off for the day you intend to introduce.
Pour shrimp into a Brita filter jug or similar, and use air pump hose and a airline tap to drip feed tank water into the jug. 
I'd personally do this, dripping once every few seconds, over a period of 2-3 hours, just to break 'em in gently.

Cheers,
N


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

tim said:


> Best way to add livestock especially shrimp is to drip acclimatise them over a few hours, shrimp in bucket and start a slow drip from tank with some airline with a knot in it to slow flow down is the easiest way, use a clothes peg to keep the airline in place, I use my tds meter to match tank water to shrimp water, does the job.



Snap goes the weasel.


----------



## aliclarke86

I've only ever done it manually with a syringe........ Every couple minutes 1m of water from the tank...... Tedious 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Trevor Pleco

Is it worth guaranteeing shrimp I ask..although it's unlikely they have come in contact with fish while in transit, I understand they can carry fish born diseases or parasites for 24hrs or have I been misinformed ?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Trevor Pleco said:


> Is it worth guaranteeing shrimp I ask..although it's unlikely they have come in contact with fish while in transit, I understand they can carry fish born diseases or parasites for 24hrs or have I been misinformed ?



I've never heard of anything like that Trevor. But possibly.


----------



## tim

Think he means quarantining


----------



## Ian Holdich

I always add my shrimp when the c02 is on...I float the bag and cup water in every 15 mins, I find this way the shrimp get used to the c02 in the water quicker. Touch wood, I have never lost any Amanos doing it this way. I add the shrimp after about an hour. 

It maybe not the best way, but is works for me.


----------



## Lee Sweeting

Rob P said:


> Sorry for the simpleton question folks, I've a few amanos coming on Friday and haven't added shrimp to a hi tech tank before.
> 
> Do i need to do anything special, eg lights and gas off for the day?
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob


 

Rob! I'm just about to rip my tank down, i have 8 - 10 Amano's you can have if you like?


----------



## Rob P

Lee Sweeting said:


> Rob! I'm just about to rip my tank down, i have 8 - 10 Amano's you can have if you like?



Ah hell mate, I've just paid for 8 today and not cheap! Would all of them be too many?

Ps, very kind offer by the way mate!


----------



## Trevor Pleco

tim said:


> Think he means quarantining


 

lol yes, thanks to the auto spell check trick I approved guaranteeing instead of quarantining , but surely I'm partly excused as I'm two hours later in the night than you ? Come to think of it, it would be rather nice to purchase shrimp with a six month guarantee !


----------



## Trevor Pleco

Rob P said:


> Ah hell mate, I've just paid for 8 today and not cheap! Would all of them be too many?
> 
> Ps, very kind offer by the way mate!


 

Out of interest how much do they cost in the UK ? Here in S.Africa all fresh water shrimp are sadly black listed..


----------



## Rob P

Well i couldn't find any local so mail order which bump costs right up. Cost me about £30 for 8 including postage, postage was £8.


----------



## Trevor Pleco

Yeah thanks, a little bit cheaper here, under the counter.. a few folk are breeding them.


----------



## tim

Normally 5 for £10 in my lfs when they have them.


----------



## tim

Ian Holdich said:


> I always add my shrimp when the c02 is on...I float the bag and cup water in every 15 mins, I find this way the shrimp get used to the c02 in the water quicker. Touch wood, I have never lost any Amanos doing it this way. I add the shrimp after about an hour.
> 
> It maybe not the best way, but is works for me.


Interesting, I've had issues with both fish and shrimp additions this way, if drip them over a couple of hours they seem to settle well with co2 on, go figure


----------



## Rob P

Ian Holdich said:


> I always add my shrimp when the c02 is on...I float the bag and cup water in every 15 mins, I find this way the shrimp get used to the c02 in the water quicker. Touch wood, I have never lost any Amanos doing it this way. I add the shrimp after about an hour.
> 
> It maybe not the best way, but is works for me.



Sorry Ian, missed your post. Planet Inverts seems to agree along the lines of your method rather than the drip one too lol.


----------



## Lee Sweeting

Hi Rob! 16 should be ok in your tank. Its up to you mate, there yours if you want them?


----------



## Lee Sweeting

I also drip acclimatise mine, for about an hour before i put them in the tank. I also shut Co2 and lights off whilst introducing them. seems to work well for me


----------



## Rob P

Well that'd be brill Lee! Thanks mate! May have to retire the Twinstar lol

Before i blast some cash on plants tomorrow would it be cheeky to ask if you've any stems going spare as well? lol

See you tomorrow evening


----------



## Rob P

Should have said happy to pay  lol


----------



## Lee Sweeting

Rob P said:


> Well that'd be brill Lee! Thanks mate! May have to retire the Twinstar lol
> 
> Before i blast some cash on plants tomorrow would it be cheeky to ask if you've any stems going spare as well? lol
> 
> See you tomorrow evening


 

I've neglected my tank over the last couple of weeks mate (i've been away a lot over xmas), and my stems have suffered, but I have some microsorum trident, crypts, anubias nana petite and marsilea hirsuta you can have. Theres also a ton of spiky moss, if you are interested? I can pass it all over to you when i strip the tank down, should be this week or next week.


----------



## Lee Sweeting

Rob P said:


> Should have said happy to pay  lol


 

No need to pay mate


----------



## martinmjr62

Lee,just reading the thread and see that you have a lot of spiky moss you may be getting rid of.If Rob doesn't want it i would be happy to take it off your hands and pay you for it .PM me and let me know

Cheers
Martin


----------



## Rob P

Just come back from Lees house and blagged everything i think i can fit in mine lol, but not the moss. And let me say that moss is stunningly beautiful!! A real credit to Lee


----------



## Sacha

So what is the verdict! 

Drip acclimation with Co2 off, or leave the Co2 on and float them while adding water?


----------



## Lee Sweeting

martinmjr62 said:


> Lee,just reading the thread and see that you have a lot of spiky moss you may be getting rid of.If Rob doesn't want it i would be happy to take it off your hands and pay you for it .PM me and let me know
> 
> Cheers
> Martin


 
Hi Martin! You can have the spiky moss, just cover P&P. I think theres probably about 15 or so tropica sized pots, do you want it all?

Lee.


----------



## Ady34

Sacha said:


> So what is the verdict!
> 
> Drip acclimation with Co2 off, or leave the Co2 on and float them while adding water?


Personally I always have co2 off and drip acclimate shrimp to be safe. I'm sure you can do it successfully other ways, but if unsure don't risk it.
Also worth bearing in mind if your leaving your co2 off for a day to also leave your lights off that day too otherwise your plants will suffer.
Cheerio
Ady


----------



## martinmjr62

Lee Sweeting said:


> Hi Martin! You can have the spiky moss, just cover P&P. I think theres probably about 15 or so tropica sized pots, do you want it all?
> 
> Lee.


 
Yes please mate.got a couple of tanks i can use it in.PM me your details and a postage price.
Is the pelia available as well?

Cheers
Martin


----------



## martinmjr62

Rob P said:


> Just come back from Lees house and blagged everything i think i can fit in mine lol, but not the moss. And let me say that moss is stunningly beautiful!! A real credit to Lee



Like the sound of this as I'm having the moss

Cheers
Martin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob P

martinmjr62 said:


> Like the sound of this as I'm having the moss


 
Lucky you  I think Lees beat himself up over his tank. When i walked in last night the moss looks show case, vibrant, healthy, green. Stunning. If I could do half as well i'd be happy lol


----------



## Rob P

Ha ha awesome 

My shrimp were despatched yesterday and the idea was they'd turn up mid afternoon today and i'd told my missus to take delivery and put them somewhere safe til I got home.

Well they've arrived already so not fancying having them boxed all day i've persuaded her to get them in (she has nothing to do with the fish and is generally freaked out by all things that move  ).

Ideal really as they'll be in well before gas and lights go on. So she's doing it the floating bag way, adding water every 10 minutes for an hour or so before setting them loose.

After that, she's off to pick up another Fire Extinguisher for me lol 

What a good egg


----------



## Graham01

Good luck with the new shrimp Rob hopefully they work really well for you
I would say floating the bags & adding the water is the wrong way to acclimatise shrimp especially if bought mail order as your water parameters & the tank they came from there could be a huge difference,  tds is the main one shrimp are very sensitive to changes in tds & drip acclimatising works much better  but saying that amano shrimp tend to be pretty tough shrimp


----------



## Rob P

Neccessary evil really Graham as it probably wouldn't have done much good leaving them in a bag all day what with them turning up so early! She's done it now anyway and left it a good hour and half with a good number of small water inclusions over the period. Fingers crossed!

I think when i'm ready for your cherries i'll make a point of being in all day


----------



## Graham01

Like I said in previous post should be absolutely fine as amano are a tough old shrimp & do well in a wide range of water parameters much the same as cherry shrimp


----------

